# Some fish on homemade baits



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

This muskie hit a black/orange bucktail right at dark.










Caught this pike the other day on a 6" perch colored jerkbait.










We've had quite few follows and a few other hookups on our baits.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Alright Marshall!!!!!!!!!! Man that is great! Great pictures!

John


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

It sure is a great feeling to catch fish on lures that you made yourself.
Congratulations! Nice fish.

Brian


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Great job!

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go, marshall. Great stuff.


----------

